# What do you mean you don't like mealies?!



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

So Q shows very little intrest in meal worms, and crickets. Hes kinda meh about baby food yams, and we havnt tried the chiken sticks but I think this will be more of the same. He SLEEPS all the time. Hes eating and producing poop just fine...but its just kibble that hes into. Is this just how he is? Or will he become more excited about such foods as he ages? I just want him to grow into a nice strong healthy Hedgie, and as a new hedgie mommy I worry hes not eating enough. At 15 weeks, hes 245 grams. Is there a "goal" weight I should be looking for? 350? 400? Ive heard some list weights anywhere from 275-800 grams. Its hard to figure out where our little guy should be.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say that 800 grams is overweight for a hedgie. As for the mealies and crickets, some hedgies just dont like them that much. Try mixing a couple in with his regular food and see what happens.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's perfectly fine if he doesn't like mealies right now... he may decide later on that they are yummy, and eat them then! :roll: He might still be settling down and then will probably open up a bit more. Hedgies have a huge range for healthy weights, some can be great at 250, some like you said at 800. Just let him eat as much as he wants, and if he starts to get chunky feed a lower fat food. As long as he can roll up in a ball, he's fine.

As for weight later on, you never know. He could stay small, or grow a lot more. As long as he's healthy you shouldn't strive for a certain weight.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I know...Juni doesn't like them either. I keep trying them, though, hoping that someday she will...
Also, have you tried scrambled eggs as a treat? Juniper didn't like much so I tried those, and she LOVES them.


----------

